# A new small George Foreman Electric Grill that works!



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

About 20 years ago, I tried the George Foreman grill and was disappointed. It didn't get very hot so I gave it away.

This is a new, improved small grill, but, bigger than it looks in the photo. It heated very quickly with 600W, I believe. It charred sirloin steaks beautifully and cooked the meat quickly to a Medium Rare. The meat was perfect. The onions were a little steamy looking, but the whole brown mushrooms and tomatoes were perfect, also. I threw more in to grill after the meal.

It has a movable joint for taller burgers & sandwiches. Easy to clean.

I didn't plan on writing a review, but, the result was too good to pass up. Yum!



https://www.walmart.com/ip/2-Serving-Classic-Plate-Electric-Indoor-Grill-and-Panini-Press-Black/966389852


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

*THANKS !!!*
I need one for my Cuban samiches - and for fifteen bucks, what's there to loose ?
(I just added it to my shopping list for next week).


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

John Smith_inFL said:


> *THANKS !!!*
> I need one for my Cuban samiches - and for fifteen bucks, what's there to loose ?
> (I just added it to my shopping list for next week).


And here I thought you wouldn't like it because it doesn't hold as much food! 🤣
We'll see how long it lasts. Oh, and you need a pan under it to catch extra juice.

It cooks really fast!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> And here I thought you wouldn't like it because it doesn't hold as much food! 🤣
> We'll see how long it lasts. Oh, and *you need a pan under it to catch extra juice*.


the only thing I would use it for is the Cuban samiches - the bread catches any extra juice.
currently, I am heating two cast iron skillets on the stove to do the hot press. awkward, but it works for me.
a samich press would make my complicated life just a little bit easier.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

John Smith_inFL said:


> the only thing I would use it for is the Cuban samiches - the bread catches any extra juice.
> currently, I am heating two cast iron skillets on the stove to do the hot press. awkward, but it works for me.
> a samich press would make my complicated life just a little bit easier.


Just be gentle with it. I think the adjustable hinge is the weak link.


----------



## Learn2Build (May 28, 2010)

About 20 years ago is the first and last time I used a George Foreman. Followed the instructions and it perfectly charred the hell out of the outside of my handmade burger patty. Thought it was done, made it up, bit into it, blood poured out. It was still completely raw inside. I was on a lunch break and in hurry, so I treated it like a bad steak. Drowned it in A1 sauce and kept on eating  
That George Foreman grill made its way to the dumpster that same evening.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Learn2Build said:


> About 20 years ago is the first and last time I used a George Foreman. Followed the instructions and it perfectly charred the hell out of the outside of my handmade burger patty. Thought it was done, made it up, bit into it, blood poured out. It was still completely raw inside. I was on a lunch break and in hurry, so I treated it like a bad steak. Drowned it in A1 sauce and kept on eating
> That George Foreman grill made its way to the dumpster that same evening.


Strange. . . mine was very wimpy. I'm glad they've worked on it.
There was a lot of steam around the steak, today, but that just seemed to make it juicy with the outside seared. I don't understand, but, it was good!


----------



## Learn2Build (May 28, 2010)

Probably got a dud. Never looked at the internals, but now I figure there must have been some temperature control module that was faulty. It got way too hot too fast somehow without blowing the thermal fuse. For $15 wouldn't be a bad idea to give the old girl a second chance. How does it do as panini or sandwich press.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Learn2Build said:


> Probably got a dud. Never looked at the internals, but now I figure there must have been some temperature control module that was faulty. It got way too hot too fast somehow without blowing the thermal fuse. For $15 wouldn't be a bad idea to give the old girl a second chance. How does it do as panini or sandwich press.


I just tried it today for steak and vegetables. We have to wait for the Maestro's Cuban sandwich!


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Probably a great little gadget for sandwiches.

When shopping for an indoor unit I rejected all the Forman products because at that time they did not have removable plates and I knew they were going to be a PITA to try, keyword try, to keep clean.

Cook 4-6 1/4 pound burgers on one and view the mess. My Cuisinart grill I just take them out and soak them in some soapy water, wash rince and even run them through the DM now and then.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I like my cuisinart panini press as well. You can also use it for hamburgers and steaks, but, I mostly uses it for grilled sandwiches, like grilled Reubens. I also find it’s easy to clean.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

@Nik333 did you press your steak from both sides, or just flip?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

But, it's $45 more. Some people don't want to pay that. It has a non-stick surface.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

huesmann said:


> @Nik333 did you press your steak from both sides, or just flip?


Just closed it and left it in. It has some weight in the lid. I didn't really press it. I did peek a lot , though. I couldn't believe how quickly it cooked. It must be a function of the steam plus the hot surface.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I meant—using the top to grill from both sides.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

John Smith_inFL said:


> *THANKS !!!*
> I need one for my Cuban samiches - and for fifteen bucks, what's there to loose ?
> (I just added it to my shopping list for next week).


Hey Johnny. What are you putting in your Cuban mixed sandwich? Last time I had one was in Key West. When I lived in Miami, I used to get them in Little Havana. I like them. But I have two others I like more and they should also be pressed.
Roast pork with mojo and chicharones. And the Pan Con Bistek. Make em and press em. Cold beer!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

well, my walmart doesn't carry the $15.00 grill - and I hate to buy things that I can't see in person.
the way I made it is on its separate thread.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

John Smith_inFL said:


> well, my walmart doesn't carry the $15.00 grill - and I hate to buy things that I can't see in person.
> the way I made it is on its separate thread.


it's surprisingly sturdy in construction. Heavy. Well, to me, but not like a cast iron pan.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

Nik - totally at your convenience, could you see if it will accept a 2-1/2" thick sandwich without breaking anything ? Thanks for your time.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

John Smith_inFL said:


> Nik - totally at your convenience, could you see if it will accept a 2-1/2" thick sandwich without breaking anything ? Thanks for your time.


I'm sure it would. That's why it has the special hinge for that purpose. I really piled stuff on the grill.

It's at Home Depot, too.






2-Serving Classic Plate Electric Indoor Grill and Panini Press - Black with Copper Plates | George Foreman


Even better for small kitchens! The George Foreman 2-Serving Classic Plate Electric Indoor Grill and Panini Press takes up 34% less space, and Advanced George Tough nonstick coating is 3x more durable.




www.georgeforemancooking.com


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

thank you for your time !


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Okay, I made a version of the Cuban sandwich and it was wonderful. I cooked large fat pork chops and they came out very moist but with the char marks.

I don't know exactly how this little device cooks such moist meat, but, it does. They are making leaner pigs lately and pork can be dry, but this was not.

The GF grill does handle 2 & 1/2 inches of sandwich. It actually can handle more but it will tilt the top a little. The hinges are apparently made for that. It did an amazing job on the bread & cheese with the meat in the middle, even though my Ciabatta bread is pretty firm and the pork slices were thick.

It may be a bit too delicate for tough Construction guys, although, George Foreman isn't exactly delicate. If you know you're rough, I wouldn't buy it if I were you.

As I cooked the sandwiches, I had pretty much decided I would just cook meat and mushrooms from now on. . .until I tasted the sandwich!!!! See Cuban sandwich thread.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

and thank you again for the in depth review from personal experience.
(it's the "crunch" that sells people on the Cubans).


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Still working well Nik333?

I usually grill outside, but given the heat and humidity, and occasional bad weather thru the year, I ordered one, It's a bit bigger as it's for 2 or 3 people.

Mainly doing hamburgers, pork burgers, as the grease and splatter in a frying pan makes a bit of a mess.
Hopefully this grill will prevent most of that.









Amazon.com: George Foreman 5-Serving Removable Plate Electric Indoor Grill and Panini Press, Black, GRP0004B: Electric Contact Grills: Home & Kitchen


Online Shopping for Kitchen Small Appliances from a great selection of Coffee Machines, Blenders, Juicers, Ovens, Specialty Appliances, & more at everyday low prices



www.amazon.com


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Steve2444 said:


> Still working well Nik333?
> 
> I usually grill outside, but given the heat and humidity, and occasional bad weather thru the year, I ordered one, It's a bit bigger as it's for 2 or 3 people.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind getting fat!  Just don't try J. V.'s Cuban Sandwich! I made them every day, each with a little twist.
My only complaint with the small one would be the juice running off, but a pan underneath, works.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Nik333 said:


> If you don't mind getting fat!  Just don't try J. V.'s Cuban Sandwich! I made them every day, each with a little twist.
> My only complaint with the small one would be the juice running off, but a pan underneath, works.


Ok thanks Nik333, the small one doesn't come with a drip tray I guess.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

I got my grill, mentioned above in post 24 yesterday. 

We did 2 beef burgers 8 oz each, although the directions said about 5 min cook time I was overruled, and they cooked for 10 min.
Can you say well done... Still tasted good, chared well, some BBQ sauce helped a lot.

Today will be 1" pork chops, I will do the cooking 

This morning I was looking for something to grill  so I found half a Kielbasa in the freezer, fired up the grill and put it split in half and closed it up.
Chared nicely, and stayed juicy as well, just tried a piece so as not to overload with calories.


@* Nik333*
Must resist cooking and eating too much 

I only wish the cord was longer.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

What you cook.will be juicy. Seared on the outside.

Try.whole mushrooms if you have them. Ciabatta.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Here's the Cuban Sandwich thread. Many recipes with some differences of opinions. 😊 









Cuban Sandwich


There are dozens of ways to make a Cuban - Key West style, Miami style, Tampa style, and of course, YOUR style. this just happens to be MY style. (google it: Cuban Sandwich Recipe). since I couldn't get a George Foreman Grill today, I just got the "stuff" to make a samich for lunch. Since it is...




www.diychatroom.com


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Steve2444 said:


> Ok thanks Nik333, the small one doesn't come with a drip tray I guess.


It does. I just could never figure out how to connect it. 🤣 Too small anyway. I would pour the juice on the sandwiches.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Pork chops came out fantastic, like you said, very juicy.
I sat them in a bit of Tamari sauce with a half capful of Figaro liquid smoke for a few hrs beforehand.
Plus salt, pepper and garlic granules.

EDIT... and only 7 min to cook to 150 deg.


----------

